# My chicken door



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

After watching several videos on YouTube I decided to invent my own version of an chicken door. The whole idea is not to have to go into the coop to open or close the chicken door every time the chickens go out in the morning and in at night, RIGHT! So here is a video... what do you all think? The stills are from outside. The pull cable showing open and closed


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool idea!!!Beats mine.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

The video didn't show up! I'll try it again! My file is an MP4 so I guess I can't post it. I don't have a place to put it to send it as a link. PM an email and I'll send it to you. Here's a screen shot of the door.
The way it works is the cable pulls the lock, the hinged vertical board, first then the door will slide up.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Cool idea!!!Beats mine.


Thanks! If you watch the video you get a better idea how it works. Copy it if you want. Add your own ideas to it it would be fun to see it morph into something different.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

See if this works?! I think the video is now a link on youtube


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had one with a string tied to a latch raised up. I could close it with another string. Fun!


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the video. My first try on youtube. I can see it every time... I made it private ill try public and see what happens. I'll be back!


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

try this link for the door. I made it public...Let me know if you can see it this time.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

It doesn't look like that works either. I'm working on it. Anyone tried to do a video on YouTube? What needs to happen after it's up loaded? PS that picture of the door is a screen shot from the video. It's not going to work...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It should be uploaded into an account you have.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Karen I knew I missed something but was not sure what! I could see the video on my end every time I clicked the link. It turns out I did not verify my account. SOOO... how about now? can you see it???

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=mjk55_LAghs


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

This is the door I designed and built...






JT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! Very nice! Does it work well for you?


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Wow! Very nice! Does it work well for you?


Yes, it's been working for me for 8 months now. The lock part failed to work a few times so I removed it for now. I'm looking for an open frame lock so I can know when it's open.

JT


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's pretty neat.You must be handy to have around.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> That's pretty neat.You must be handy to have around.


My wife says I can do anything all I need to do is find the time. I'm an engineer and own a machine shop and metal fabrication shop and I'm self employed so pretty handy I'd guess.

JT


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You sound like my husband.He's a painter,my house needs painted and I've been waiting a long time.He finally sanded most of the popcorn off the living room ceiling but stopped at the dining room.That was 2-3 months ago.....


----------

